# Does live rock require special lights?



## mnestroy (Mar 29, 2006)

If I am diong a fish only tank to start, Should I still use live rock? 

if i use live rock do I need any special lights to keep the rocks alive?


----------



## always35 (Mar 29, 2006)

yes mate you should still use live rock it is a great natural filter system , no special lights I just use marine white tubes.good luck 

Always:fish:


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Yes CURED liverock would be the best way to go. What size tank? what wattage lighting? a 50/50 bulb would be best option to go as it contains 50% atnics and 50% 10k.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

If you want liverock to stay "alive" you definately need "special lighting" most of the photosynthetic things on it will die if not given proper lighting, which means that you are losing quite a few things that make liverock alive. I always recommend 2-3 watts per gallon to satisfy liverocks needs, usually power compacts's are enough. 
Most of the bacteria, that is, your biological filter, are not photosynthetic, meaning they will not die without the light. It's really your call, but liverock looks quite spectacular with the right lights....


----------

